# Just noticed this



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

OK so I am a newbie when it comes to raising poultry, this is my. First year . And I almost just realized that if i cannot find something in a book I turn to you guys! So I just wanted to say thank you and things that aren't on books you guys just share your personal experience and it was so helpful getting me started!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I second that! This forum is my go to for information and advice. It's wonderful to have "friends" like you all to turn to! : )


----------



## n8gnf (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree. Getting chickens again after 40 years these wonderful people have been a lifesaver for me angel my girls.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm very glad to read that. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I am very thankful for the people on this forum as well. It has the feel of a community, and the knowledge of everything chicken.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> I am very thankful for the people on this forum as well. It has the feel of a community, and the knowledge of everything chicken.


150% agree!!


----------

